# Obese guy - recently started cycling - need advice



## callummac (10 Oct 2014)

Hi All,
I would like to introduce myself and see if I can get some help/assistance. I started cycling again after a long..... LONG time away from doing any proper exercise. I am 30 years old, 6 ft and weigh about 126 kg (as of this morning 19 st 8). I used to be a very active person but lifestyle and my own laziness got in the way and I have increased from 15 st 5 at the peak of my fitness with 5% body fat (I was a rugby player who also did rowing) to almost 20 stones at my heaviest (this was in my opinion a fat increase, not a muscle increase). During this massive increase in weight I can wholeheartedly say it was my own fault. I didn't exercise enough, would spend hours in front of my PC gaming and ate crap. Takeaways every night, no breakfast, fizzy juice instead of water, eating last thing at night, just about everything you SHOULDN'T be doing. Recently my wife and I had our first baby and it has really opened my eyes and made me realise that my life isn't on track and that I need to sort this if I want to reach my 50th birthday!

I used to be the type of cyclist that thought that speed/gear was the most important thing. I recently realised I had been approaching this wrong and that being in the proper gear to feel pushed whilst maintaining cadence is far more important.

I have recently purchased a heart strap and cycle computer that feeds back my cadence/speed. I am trying to use both of these to ensure I am actually working instead of pottering about on the bike. I have noticed a few things that concerns me.

1 - Even though my resting heart rate is about 70, when I start cycling on my bike I have noted that it can go as high as 205
2 - Whilst cycling my heart rate can be anywhere from about 150-180, but will go much higher on hills (again averaging between 180 - 195.
3 - I am trying to keep my cadence at around 60 on hills, 80-90 on flats and will compensate my gear accordingly.

I have also noticed something that has kind of taken the wind out of my sails, even though I am feeling better and fitter, I actually put on weight before slowly starting to drop it back off. At the start I went from 19S10 to 19s12. I would love to attribute this to over-eating but as I realised that my diet was one of my main problems I had taken steps to sort that, trying to reduce my fat intake whilst ensuring my carbs come from relatively healthy sources. I have also completely cut out the fizzy juice and the only drink I take with me whilst cycling is an electrolyte drink that has no calories. To put it into perspective, yesterday I had apple/grape porrige for breakfast, Carrot and Coriander soup for Lunch and been enchiladas for dinner. I also consumed about 1000ml of water and 700ml of water with one of the zero electrolyte tabs I mentioned. I also went out in the bike for about an hour, the computer although set up correctly recorded my effort as 1100 calories (which I don't for one second believe). I pushed myself hard and felt very good when I came home. Good as in I worked hard, felt the burn and feel mentally good about it also.

I am also very reluctant to go down the route of fat burning shakes, or powders. Whilst I feel I am an educated guy, I don't personally believe that these make any difference, or if they do they have some pretty scary ingredients that I don't want to be using. I am looking to see if anyone knows of foods that are high in protein but low in carbs/fat and relatively healthy for you. I realised that based on yesterday's food intake my protein intake was lacking. 

With regards to my equipment, the bike is very heavy and the bike is a BTWIN Original 500, I will replace this later on, but due to my weight I wanted to make sure I would actually start to shift the fat before I went out and spent money. I am using clipless pedals/shoes but everything else is stock.

Can anyone advise if I am approaching this correctly. My #1 goal is to lose fat, but I want to feel physically better. I don't want to be nackered getting to the top of a flight of stairs and even though my fitness has increased, I know I have a long, long way to go.

Thanks all

Callum


----------



## Libby (10 Oct 2014)

You've made a great start! Everyone's max HR is different so I would try and cycle on feel for now and not worry about it too much (although it maybe worth seeing your gp to see what he thinks about HR going that high).
For now focus on getting out and enjoying the bike. Push hard on the days you feel you can, back off a bit on the days you're not feeling it.
Regarding food, I would suggest stay away from processed food as much as possible. Allow yourself a few treats a week (remember that any change that you make should be a change that you can see yourself maintaining for life so keep it realistic). I found a book on paleo diet for athletes was brilliant. Very interesting and made me think much more about not just what I ate but when.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Oct 2014)

I'd watch that max HR, maybe a trip to the 'vets', I would at over 180.


----------



## TheJDog (10 Oct 2014)

If you're 30, I wouldn't be too worried about a 205 HR. I'm 44, and have seen mine at 191 ish. It not dropping below 150 isn't a problem, either, I don't think mine gets below 140 if I'm riding.

It sounds like you're on the right track. An hour or two a few times a week, and sensible diet, then build up the mileage and intensity as you get used to it. The weight should start dropping off, for sure.


----------



## Fubar (10 Oct 2014)

Hi

Well done for starting, don't worry about why you got to where you were (you're not alone ) just accept you are now working towards a goal.

I would say that don't rely too much on the HRM, I doubt they are 100% wholly reliable (I find my HR spikes sometimes), and it's normal for your HR to go up when going up hills, means you're working!

From my experience I would keep track of calories in v. calories out (I used an app called MyFitnessPal, others are available), try increasing your time on the bike or if restricted to 1 hour, your speed - I used to do a 16 mile loop when I started out and the aim was to do it in under an hour. Keep records of how fast you go, distance, cadence, etc for comparison. Be careful to eat enough to ensure you don't "bonk" on a ride, as for protein many swear by a chocolate milkshake at the end of a ride. Doing other exercise helps just to mix it up so perhaps running, joining a gym or even brisk walking - I try to do something everyday with one rest day a week.

Be warned though it does take time - they don't call them Marginal Gains for nothing! Have a realistic but challenging target of the weight you want to get to and have milestones along the way, but don't be too disheartened if you don't hit them so long as you are progressing.

The Weight Watchers thread on here is excellent for sharing and inspiration, keep us posted and good luck! Regards, Mark


----------



## Apollonius (10 Oct 2014)

I admire your thorough approach and can identify with your child being a motivation for you. The universe has a new centre, does it not!

I had a similar sort of problem to yours, but in my case the lard was going on due to stress-related drinking, (as well as pigging too much). A cardio problem combined with some brusque advice from a surgeon got me started. Cycling was originally only part of my regime. I cut out a fair bit of food and a lot of drink and set myself to do some sort of exercise every day. As time went on, the Kgs decreased and my belly diminished. I could run up stairs again! My weight has been stable now for two years - still a bit too much in my book, but the Doc is happy that I have "redistributed" as I have never been so muscular. I cycle between 100 and 180 km a week and do an aerobics class and some weights. 
You will find it hard to keep your motivation working on your own. You might also want to work towards a lighter faster bike as you will use it more - keep that motivation! If you can find a training partner or even join a club it will be easier for you. 
Congratulations on starting. That really is the hardest bit - you have accepted you have a problem and want to do something about it. The second hardest is keeping it going.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Oct 2014)

Well done!
Ditch the HRM
Ditch the Computer
Relax and enjoy the world
Read Cyclecraft
Ride for fun, start gently for at least the first 10 mins.
60 is too low a cadence for a big guy, choose a lower gear and go for closer to 80/90
Don't fight hills, take 'em easy.
Find a riding buddy
Yes your weight will increase a little as you generate a bit of muscle.
Don't overcompensate on food for riding. On a reasonable Brekkie you can go probably 30 miles just on water and no additional energy intake.
Completely give up sugar, fizzy drinks, cake, pies, pizza, lower intake of pasta bread and rice. Make the balance with good protein and plenty fresh fruit and veg.
Start saving for a new bike. :-)


----------



## callummac (10 Oct 2014)

Thanks to everyone for the kind responses.

@Libby & @raleighnut A quick word with the doc won't hurt anyone, so perhaps a phone appointment to see what he things. With the HR thing, it goes up to say 205 only at the very peak of effort and only for a few seconds, then comes back down fairly quickly.

@User13710 - Having a watch just now, that is pretty amazing!!!

@Fubar - I am using Endomondo as I am using my android phone for tracking and unfortunately some of the other better known apps aren't ant+ on android, also using myFitnessPal for tracking food and such.

I fully expect it to be hard for me to get to where I want to be, wouldn't mind getting sub 16 stone and seeing what I can do from there. So long as my fat diminishes I will be happy 

@Apollonius - Agreed that my universe now has a centre, can't even remember what life was like without her 

@Everyone , what are your thoughts on the BTWIN Triban 500 or the Canondale Synapse 5 disk 105??


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 Oct 2014)

callummac said:


> 1 - Even though my resting heart rate is about 70, when I start cycling on my bike I have noted that it can go as high as 205
> 2 - Whilst cycling my heart rate can be anywhere from about 150-180, but will go much higher on hills (again averaging between 180 - 195.
> 3 - I am trying to keep my cadence at around 60 on hills, 80-90 on flats and will compensate my gear accordingly.
> Callum


1: You're unfit
2: You're unfit
3: Cool


Overall well done.


----------



## BrumJim (10 Oct 2014)

I'd second looking at the sticky from gb155 above.

If you want to scare yourself, do a quick conversion of calories to fat. This will tell you how much weight you will loose if you do a 1,000 calorie ride.

So where do you go then?
Well, my advice (for what it is worth, I'm a skinny person who eats way too much for their exercise level), is to realise you are in it for the long haul. Forget the gadgets, and find enjoyment on a bike. Seek the countryside, picnics, Sportives and Audaxes, social rides, utility rides, commutes. Make cycling a lifestyle rather than an add-on. Then the weight will start to come off gradually, but steadily. Challenge yourself. No hill is too steep to be climbed, and no ride is too long to attempt, although some will have to be put into the "Pending" tray for a while.
And in a while you will find yourself not thinner, not fitter, but different. You will see life differently, you will behave differently, and you will look differently. And better.
And give your little girl a cuddle. I have a 2-year-old. Can't believe how great it is to be a Dad!


----------



## Saluki (10 Oct 2014)

Hi &  to CC. It sounds like you have really thought about this and have made a great start.

I would say not to get hung up on the stats and to just ride. I do have a Garmin on my bike and it's handy to see the average mph, heart rate, calories burned etc but I find it more important to have it for those 'where the heck am I and how do I get home' moments.

Once cycling has become a habit, it will get easier. The Triban is a nice bike, it could have been worse. I started off on an Apollo XC26 and I put some miles on that hefty thing. I have got a better bike since. They weight will shift with exercise and watching your diet. I do the 5:2 thing and find it helpful for me.

+1 for reading the sticky from @gb155 It helped my husband go from 110kg to 95kg by riding his bike.


----------



## nappadang (10 Oct 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well done!
> Ditch the HRM
> Ditch the Computer
> Relax and enjoy the world
> ...


This, exactly for me. Sound advice but a cheeky beer now and again is OK for medicinal purposes. 
Keep it up mate, you've made a great start.


----------



## jay clock (10 Oct 2014)

I have been in the same boat although not as extreme. Little and often at first , eat healthy and I would + 1 for keep the cadence high


----------



## Big_Dave (10 Oct 2014)

As a general rule of thumb, your max heart rate is 220 minus your age, 220-30=190


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> As a general rule of thumb, your max heart rate is 220 minus your age, 220-30=190


That is just nonsense.


----------



## Big_Dave (10 Oct 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> That is just nonsense.


the majority of HR monitors work on that formula and your resting heart rate to create HR% zones (although some are programmable), yes this method is no where near accurate for cycling and just a guide, you should really have a threshold test to determine your actual max HR, if you want to train like a pro then British cycling HR zones are totally different to the HRZ's worked out by the HR monitors, but as we are not team sky material, the HRMonitors zones are what most people work to.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> the majority of HR monitors work on that formula and your resting heart rate to create HR% zones (although some are programmable), yes this method is no where near accurate for cycling and just a guide, you should really have a threshold test to determine your actual max HR, if you want to train like a pro then British cycling HR zones are totally different to the HRZ's worked out by the HR monitors, but as we are not team sky material, the HRMonitors zones are what most people work to.


No they dont as HRM's don't have a formula. All they do is broadcast data from your chest or wrist to a head unit.


----------



## callummac (10 Oct 2014)

The HRM I have is simply a dumb ANT+ device, I am using it simply for reference, currently not bothering with the heart rate zones on the bike computer, using it simply as a reference and nothing more.


----------



## Big_Dave (10 Oct 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> No they dont as HRM's don't have a formula. All they do is broadcast data from your chest or wrist to a head unit.


Ok then, the head unit uses that formula if they have a display for heart rate zones


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> Ok then, the head unit uses that formula if they have a display for heart rate zones


No they don't. ie: my garmin and others is based on resting and max. Numbers that I have told it.

Nothing to do with 220-age


----------



## Big_Dave (10 Oct 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> No they don't. ie: my garmin and others is based on resting and max. Numbers that I have told it.
> 
> Nothing to do with 220-age


Actually if you have put your age into the garmin as default setting it will use the 220-age formula for the heartrate zones if you do not know your max HR, you also have the option to put in your own heart rates or percentages if you wish to do so.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> Actually if you have put your age into the garmin as default setting it will use the 220-age formula for the heartrate zones if you do not know your max HR, you also have the option to put in your own heart rates or percentages if you wish to do so.


Which again is nonsense. Zones require resting HR


----------



## Big_Dave (10 Oct 2014)

I never said they didn't, I said if you have put your age into the garmin as a default setting it will use the 220-age formula for the heartrate zones if you do not know your max HR, you are unlikely to know resting hence omitting it


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> I never said they didn't, I said if you have put your age into the garmin as a default setting it will use the 220-age formula for the heartrate zones if you do not know your max HR, you are unlikely to know resting hence omitting it


HR zones require* resting* and *MAXHR* to be input. Talk of zones doesn't apply until you have those values whether 220-age is used or not.

And, you cannot use 220-age alone.

And, 220-age was proven many years ago to be a load of crap.

If you're going to ride to/by HR why not have the most accurate numbers you can get instead of guessing?


----------



## Turdus philomelos (10 Oct 2014)

I'm empathetic to your current situation. I was a dress size 26 with a body mass sitting at around 18 stone. Now, for a couple of years I enjoyed cycling even though I struggled to find cycling clothes to fit my bulk. However I eventually faced reality that I was risking my future health.

Are you cycling to become fitter or to loose mass? If it's the latter then cycling won't help alone, you need to get your eating habits under control.

My advice is throw out the scales (except for to weigh out the pasta), the heart monitors. Eat healthy, reduce the wheat intake and just enjoy cycling.

Take it slowly, the quicker you loose the mass, the quicker it could all piles back on.

I have managed to keep my target size 14 for a year and a half. Healthy eating is norm. I do supplement with amino acids that are missing from my vegetarian diet and I honestly believe they have contributed to my mass loss, but that's another thread/topic.


----------



## Profpointy (10 Oct 2014)

Sounds to me that you've already got the plan sorted. Stop eating crap and eat (somewhat) healthily and I dare say a bit less, and do a reasonable amount of exercise - and over time, good things will come.

Whilst I'm no expert, I'd be very sceptical of novelty diets (eg Atkins, or special supplements), but stick to a sensible amount of sensible food and you can't go far wrong. Losing weight slowly is almost certainly far better for you than starving yourself thin all of a sudden - which would also probably limit the exercise as you'd be knackered all the time.

Obvious stuff like cutting out beer, junk food, fizzy pop, sweets etc is obviously "a good thing", as is more fruit and veg and more "wholesome" stuff generally

Whilst I've always been fairly thin, I did find by simply cycling to work (round trip maybe 15 miles) fairly briskly and (continuing) to eat somewhat sensible lost a couple of inches off my middle without any real sacrifice, and though I wouldn't say I had a weight problem I was spreading a bit due to middle age and general laziness.


----------



## Mrs M (10 Oct 2014)

Hello and well done on your progress so far, also congrats on the wee one, she's a cutie!
I would second lots of advice already given. Ditch the gadgets, have fun, don't obsess and try to eat as healthily as possible. Could try mostly fruit and veg with minimal white meat, the 5:2 diet works, folks at work sticking to it and results are impressive.
PS Think the Synapse disc is a lovely bike, all the best.


----------



## callummac (10 Oct 2014)

@Turdus philomelos My initial aim is to become fitter, not massively, but enough so that i feel comfortable. Once I reach a comfortable level of fitness I will be going all out to lose the fat I have built up. Once again I reach a reasonable level of body fat I will look at increasing my fitness at that point. SO basically a 3 stage approach, gain a baseline, beat the flab then increase the fitness. 

@Profpointy - I have cut out basically all the crap, moved over to eating more fruit when I feel snackish, meals mainly consist of vegetables but always have some form of protein with my main meal. I think at the moment whilst I am trying to gain a baseline I need to ensure I am eating enough that I am not nackered, but need to ensure I watch what I am actually eating. The MyFitnessPal app seems to be good as I am able to scan the packaging of ingredients and use this information to download nutritional info on the food. So I can "roughly" work out what I am eating. The biggest thing I am finding difficult is the fizzy juice. I have essentially lived on the stuff for years now. As a Scot I am really missing the Iron-Brew but so far I am finding all other aspects of the eating plan enjoyable. Mentally I am feeling great and physically I am starting to notice that I don't get tired as quickly. On average I am doing about 10 miles in a 50 minute period doing laps of my local park. The park has flats, climbs, downhills, and it is easy to mix up the route. 

@Mrs M - So far my new eating plan is mainly veg, I think I would consider the 5:2 at some point down the line but need to make sure for the moment that my plan to build a baseline isn't hampered by too little fuel intake. I am drooling at the Synapse to be honest, but at the moment I can't decide if I will be more of a trail/cycle/dirt path rider or a road rider, I wouldn't want to take a Synapse on a dirt trail so need to decide if I want to go the MTB route or the Road bike route. 

@ALL - Thanks for all the kind words and advice. I appreciate it loads.


----------



## Mrs M (10 Oct 2014)

Have a look at the Cube cyclocross bike, nice looking and good spec and value for £. Hubby has a Cube hybrid and I borrow it sometimes to go where my road bike can't. If you choose the Synapse could maybe get fatter tyres but something you'd need to check on. Have fun choosing though!


----------



## callummac (10 Oct 2014)

@Mrs M I hadn't even heard of Cyclocross!!! Had a look and this bike has just about everything I am looking for. Think you have converted me here. I want the flexibility of something between a mountain bike and an all out road bike. I have many cycle paths in my area and although they are tarmac'd I wouldn't feel too comfortable with a road bike with skinny tyres. Something like the Cyclocross bikes is what I think I need. 

http://www.evanscycles.com/products...a-disc-2015-cyclocross-bike-ec071034#features


----------



## Mrs M (10 Oct 2014)

callummac said:


> @Mrs M I hadn't even heard of Cyclocross!!! Had a look and this bike has just about everything I am looking for. Think you have converted me here. I want the flexibility of something between a mountain bike and an all out road bike. I have many cycle paths in my area and although they are tarmac'd I wouldn't feel too comfortable with a road bike with skinny tyres. Something like the
> Cyclocross
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products...a-disc-2015-cyclocross-bike-ec071034#features


Glad to be of some help, bike looks very nice!. Let us know what you decide on.


----------



## callummac (10 Oct 2014)

@Mrs M - Will be a few months before I take the plunge, will report back


----------



## Crankarm (10 Oct 2014)

Oh God…... not another fat bloke who has a young kid who realises he might die prematurely and not see his sprog grow up because of his terrible unhealthy lifestyle thread.

You don't need a bike with all the gadgets, etc. stop spending! It's just like your food addiction. To feel good you feel you need to fill your mouth. You don't. Drastically cut your food intake, just eat half what you eat now, cut out the takeaways and fast food, buy a pair of trainers and go running for one hour everyday and run hard incorporating some interval training, press ups, squat thrusts, chin ups - basic warm up exercises. Maybe do some swimming as well and a bit of cycling to break up your new exercise schedule. To really lose weight from cycling you have to ride regularly, hard and far which I suspect you will be unable to do at this stage as you are still too big and unfit. Don't eat late at night. You might not like my advice, infact the trolls won't, but it is my advice and good advice.


----------



## callummac (10 Oct 2014)

@Crankarm - Whilst your response does have a few assumptions, such as my being fat because it was a way to make me feel good (I never felt good at any point eating crap). My road to weight gain started after a Rugby injury. Whilst laid out I never adjusted my eating appropriately, this led to fat gain ans this fat gain turned into depression which led to me withdrawing from doing about anything and throwing my time into gaming which I ended up addicted to. Whilst I won the depression fight, I was still addicted to the gaming. My little one helped me quit my gaming addiction and as such I have now had time to reflect upon my decisions. They were bad and I unlike many who dont realise this till too late, have the opportunity to do something about it.

I agree with you on much of what you have said, I try to do 10 miles per day (bout an hour), 5 times per week and a longer 35-40 mile run at the weekend (3 hours).

I will be joining a gym, but the reason I chose cycling was that it is a sport I enjoy, and is that not a large bit of the battle?

Anyway, I asked for the help, some hard truths need to be said so I thank you for your honesty.


----------



## Donger (10 Oct 2014)

Well done for taking action. You certainly seem to have a plan. I agree with what @BrumJim says. Now you need to start enjoying it and making it a way of life. I did what he is advising and I got into countryside rides, charity rides and audaxes. I rode with riding buddies as much as possible and used all my solo rides as practice towards taking on rides that would gradually start challenging me more and more.

When I started riding I weighed over 21 stone and was very chubby and obviously overweight (even for someone of 6 feet 6) and unfit. I've been riding for nearly 6 years now, and it is starting to take over my life. I've done 6 audaxes of over 100Km, 5 charity rides, including London to Brighton Overnight, and I've started taking on the big hills. I always take my bike on holiday with me and have done my first Alp (the Col de l'Epine near Annecy) and Britain's biggest climb (Bealach Na Ba) within the last year. I've recently joined a local cycle club who go out every Sunday morning and I'm loving it. I may still be just under 20 stone, but the numbers don't really matter. My legs now sink like a stone when I go swimming, and I feel great. I am living proof that people of any size and weight can take to cycling and use it to get themselves fitter than they ever thought possible.

I don't know about you, but I've never got on with jogging, and swimming bores me, but cycling allows you to go wherever you want and get right out into the countryside, and is just so rewarding. Make it something you can look forward to and you won't have to worry about your fitness. That will take care of itself.


----------



## buggi (10 Oct 2014)

I think you're taking this WAY too seriously. First of all, speak too Gaz (someone will tell you his user name), he was twice your weight when he started (literally) so stop beating yourself up. Secondly, ditch your cadence and heart monitor, Garmin and scales and just get out there and enjoy yourself. You will soon find the weight is dropping off, especially if you cut out the snacks and food which is obviously high in fat. You don't have to do all this cadence monitoring listen to your body instead. 10 miles is 10 miles, whatever cadence you do it at. Just let the weight drop off naturally and then when you're fitter and stronger you can reattach the gadgets and start training like a pro


----------



## ColinJ (10 Oct 2014)

Keep up the good work @callummac!

Take a look at this bike which caught my attention a couple of days ago. It has the advantage of rack and mudguard fixtures and should be good for many different types of riding.

As for the fizzy drinks ... do what I do and add some fruit juice to chilled sparkling mineral water. Obviously you should try to make the water to juice ratio as high as possible to keep the calories down. I mix it about 2:1.

Take a look at the fasting thread to see how many of have been doing with it. I am nearly 5 stone lighter after 2 years of it.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Oct 2014)

Actually ... that Cannondale does look rather nice too!

I have an older Cannondale road bike and love it.


----------



## jdtate101 (10 Oct 2014)

As someone who was pretty much exactly where you are now (19.5st, 6ft1 and 37 at my heaviest), I started to just go out an cycle the local canal towpaths on my old clunker steel mtb. The weight started to drop off after about 2 weeks of regular outings of about 10 miles a time. Once I was down to about 16.5st I moved over to a road bike, which then helped me up the duration of rides to get down to 12.5st I am now. As others have said, you don't really need all the metrics right now, just concentrate on getting the miles in and do so religiously. Using a tracking website (Strava, mapmyride etc..) is a good way to keep an diary of your distances and also will help you see improvements in speed. One way to do this is to set yourself a test route that you can do often, so you can see your progress as you get faster.
I found that trying to restrict what you eat/diet didn't help as you just end up craving what you can't have, and are therefore more prone to slip up. Portion control, on the other hand, DID work well for me. I had what I liked, just much less of it, and snacked on fruit and water in-between meals to make me feel "full" and less likely to raid the fridge.
Keep up the good work, and trust me, you will start to see the rewards. Only downside is you will need to buy a whole new wardrobe, but that can be a great thing too.


----------



## Crankarm (11 Oct 2014)

callummac said:


> @Crankarm - Whilst your response does have a few assumptions, such as my being fat because it was a way to make me feel good (I never felt good at any point eating crap). My road to weight gain started after a Rugby injury. Whilst laid out I never adjusted my eating appropriately, this led to fat gain ans this fat gain turned into depression which led to me withdrawing from doing about anything and throwing my time into gaming which I ended up addicted to. Whilst I won the depression fight, I was still addicted to the gaming. My little one helped me quit my gaming addiction and as such I have now had time to reflect upon my decisions. They were bad and I unlike many who dont realise this till too late, have the opportunity to do something about it.
> 
> I agree with you on much of what you have said, I try to do 10 miles per day (bout an hour), 5 times per week and a longer 35-40 mile run at the weekend (3 hours).
> 
> ...




Fine. Talk is cheap, action is where it counts. Only you can do it. When you do get down to 12stones your success will be even sweeter, but you have to remain at 12 stones and not relapse so you shouldn't just call it quits. You are fundamentally changing your life - a whole new mindset of healthy eating and exercise.

The advice below of the ex-fatman JDTate is good as well.

Good luck.


----------



## callummac (11 Oct 2014)

@Crankarm Totally agreed with you here. This isn't a short term fix. I am totally aware that this is a total lifestyle change and something I need to commit to for the rest of my life, if I fail it will be my own fault and no one elses. 

Thanks for the good advice.


----------



## Big_Dave (11 Oct 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> HR zones require* resting* and *MAXHR* to be input. Talk of zones doesn't apply until you have those values whether 220-age is used or not.
> 
> And, you cannot use 220-age alone.
> 
> ...



we are talking beginners level not expert cyling as I said earlier the 220-age is inaccurate, as you will know british cycling use totally different traning zones, even if you put your max HR and resting HR into garmin it will not work out the zones to british cycling zones, if you want those zones you would have to manual input those and to be honest if a beginner followed british cycling zones they would have a heart attack.
As I also said the garmin uses your age/weight on initial set up for heart rate zones and calories, it will work out your max and resting, the max hr being 220-age (I do not know how it works out the resting) yes this is inacurate if you know your exact max and min, if you do know you also have the option to put in your own values if you wish to do so for more accurate hr zones, read the user manual!!


----------



## subaqua (11 Oct 2014)

ignore the bickering about HRMs . you don't need one. get on the bike and ride. don't buy upgrades , ride UP grades

fab foodie gave the best answers so far.

it is what I did back in 2010. ( and i am back trying to do after stopping commuting by bike earlier this year as job changed) 

the more you ride and exercise the better. there is a really simple formula of 

daily make sure calories consumed is equal to or less than calories burned . 

if you eat more than you burn you get fat - simples. as a rugby player did you like a few beers or 10  I did. cutting down on the beer helped me a lot. no weekday drinking and a couple of glasses of wine ( maybe bottle shaped) on a friday and saturday. 

somebody here told me that alcohol inhibits the bodies ability to burn fat/carbs /whatever efficiently


and WELL DONE for what you have done so far


----------



## raleighnut (11 Oct 2014)

If you miss the fizz of drinks try a bottle of soda water, after my injury booze was off the menu (30mg Codeine x2 four times a day) Soda water gave me that 'Mouth feel'


----------



## Cycleops (11 Oct 2014)

callummac said:


> @Mrs M I hadn't even heard of Cyclocross!!! Had a look and this bike has just about everything I am looking for. Think you have converted me here. I want the flexibility of something between a mountain bike and an all out road bike. I have many cycle paths in my area and although they are tarmac'd I wouldn't feel too comfortable with a road bike with skinny tyres. Something like the Cyclocross bikes is what I think I need.
> 
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products...a-disc-2015-cyclocross-bike-ec071034#features



The cyclocross bike looks good but you don't need to restrict yourself to this type. Anything with 28c + tyres will handle tracks and trails fine. So you can also consider something like this http://www.konaworld.com/honky_tonk.cfm
Don't discount steel frames, they can be more comfortable than Ali and give a better ride.
Well done on the fitness front. All you really need to do is cut out fat/oil, sugar and beer. Keep it up.


----------



## callummac (11 Oct 2014)

So many responses, thank you all 

@subaqua - I was one of those wierd players who didn't drink alcohol (at all), didn't spoke (at all) but did it out of my own reasons as opposed to any religious or cultural reasons. 

@raleighnut - I never considered Soda Water. If the cravings don't subside, I may very well try this!

@Cycleops - Thanks for the recommendation, It will be a few months till I look at buying a bike, but I will be coming back to this thread to decide on the bike. I definitely think something with thicker tyres is an absolute must. I realise the steel may be a bit heavier, but that isn't something that fusses me at the moment. I don't plan on doing 100+km road races but perhaps in a few months my aspirations will change and I may very well want to do distance over anything else. 

@all - thanks again guys!


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Oct 2014)

Give it a rest with all this HR bollocks I say... just go out and ride your bike, even if you are just pottering about, you are doing yourself the world of good, especially in your current state of health!

Ensure you make cycling something you enjoy, rather than it being some sort of algorithmic experience!

Good luck!


----------



## jdtate101 (11 Oct 2014)

As for cyclocross bike...I'd say yes absolutely a good choice. I got a CX bike for winter use and have just started to race CX this autumn (and love it, although it's b'stard hard work). You can fit some recent road tyres, like gatorskins 28's for comfort and durability and also chuck the knobbly's on if you fancy a bit of mud plugging. I would recommend going for a disc brake model if you can as the canti's are a bit weaker than normal calliper brakes and can take some getting used to, although I prefer Canti's, but that's just me...

Plus CX bikes look mean and purposeful....The below bike is my 2nd CX bike, the 1st being a CAADX6, which I used for yrs, but ended up on the scrap heap after I found a small crack in the frame after completing Paris-Roubaix on it.


----------



## Crackle (11 Oct 2014)

callummac said:


> The HRM I have is simply a dumb ANT+ device, I am using it simply for reference, currently not bothering with the heart rate zones on the bike computer, using it simply as a reference and nothing more.


Simply use it to track improving fitness. For a given ride you should see it start to fall as you get fitter. Or measure yor hr drop at the end of the ride over a 3 minute period. Likewise use it to track your resting hr, which should go down as you get fitter. I wouldn't currently bother with using it to measure effort, it's all going to be an effort.


Good luck.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (11 Oct 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Give it a rest with all this HR bollocks I say... just go out and ride your bike, even if you are just pottering about, you are doing yourself the world of good, especially in your current state of health!
> 
> Ensure you make cycling something you enjoy, rather than it being some sort of algorithmic experience!
> 
> Good luck!



Totally agree!

Your maximum heart rate is *your maximum heart rate!!!*

And, unless you're competing at some level, it really doesn't matter very much in any case. Ride your bike for enjoyment, eat sensibly and watch the weight fall off!

Good luck and happy cycling!


----------



## Piemaster (11 Oct 2014)

callummac said:


> I am using Endomondo as I am using my android phone for tracking and unfortunately some of the other better known apps aren't ant+ on android, also using myFitnessPal for tracking food and such.


Me: Endomondo: Myfitnesspal if you want to add me.
You've admitted to yourself it's a problem and you're starting on it. Well done.
I have to watch what I eat as it's far too easy at work (a ship) to overeat, someone else does the cooking and no need for me to go shopping,snack stuff always available and the Brazilian love of lots of meat. Plus exercise facilities are almost non-existent.
Though I do watch the weight, my personal indicator is a pair of tailored shorts with a quite poor press-stud closing. If it 'pops' when I'm doing anything at all in them it's time to lay off the beer and pies.


----------



## Yorksman (13 Oct 2014)

@callummac I had a severe heart condition many years ago which cleared but which which left me overweight and unfit. I had difficulty with the simplest of tasks which led to joint problems, arthritis etc etc.

Starting with a couple of mins floor exercises per day I worked my way upto walking then a rowing machine then cycling on a turbo trainer and now I can do a couple of hours on a bike and even a few hills.

Just take it easy and bit by bit you'll improve without stressing your heart or joints. You knwo you are getting there when you puff and pant but recover more quickly. Just be patient.

Exercise alone won't shift weight at my age, 60. It has to go hand in hand with diet. What exercise does is alter the blood chemistry so the food that you do eat is digested differently. But, reduce the amount you eat as you exercise and weight will come off slowly. Slow progress tends to have longer lasting results.

You also tend to enjoy the cycling experience more. Choose nice routes.


----------



## Yorksman (13 Oct 2014)

A major cause of weight gain for many people is the lack of time due to the 'modern working day'. Taking the kids to pre school nursery, driving to work in heavy traffic, working a full day in an office with no canteen and having to either eat in a greasy spoon, a pub or snatch a sandwich and eat it at the desk. At the end of the day you have to drive back in heavy traffic, pick the kids up from after school nursery and then get them something quick when they get home.

Who is going to start peeling potatoes and washing vegetables? Invariably its a ready meal or something out of he freezer into the microwave and those meals, even instant pasta sauces, make up for the lack of decent ingredients by adding fat and sugar which give even rubbish a satisfying taste.

People don't have the time and they run out of energy.

But, even a cheap slow cooker makes cheap and nourishing meals and soup makers can be fun. Make home made curry sauce and freeze it in portions. Put a portion in the fridge in the morning and it will thaw by the tie you get home, just add chicken, or prawns or whatever. You have to plan to eat healthily. The food industry is all about making money by selling you rubbish because you haven't got much time.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2014)

Yorksman said:


> Make home made curry sauce and freeze it in portions.


That's what I did when I was a student. I used to make a huge pan of veggie curry at the weekend and freeze the leftovers to eat during the week.

I started doing it again a couple of years ago because I was slipping into the habit of buying takeaways when I was tired after long rides. It's good to have something healthy to eat when you don't feel like cooking. It also saves a lot of money!


----------



## huwsparky (13 Oct 2014)

I lost a stone just before buying my bike. I followed the juice+ detox thingy! I cut down my portions and ate non processed foods. That's Pretty much it. If losing weight is what's important the diet has to be right. I found cutting out bread was the game changer. It surprised me how much better I felt cutting out bread. 

Exercise also important but the diet is number one IMO.

BTW i was13 -10 and went down to 12-10.

If you want it enough you will succeed. I have pretty much zero will power and managed it. My missus followed the diet too. Maybe you could both do it to avoid you watching your missus eating nice foods etc?

I also agree with the majority here, forget the HR zones and enjoy riding!


----------



## Yorksman (14 Oct 2014)

ColinJ said:


> It's good to have something healthy to eat when you don't feel like cooking. It also saves a lot of money!



It's amazing how much you can save when you plan, prepare and cook your own food.

I'm in tears at the moment as I am working my way through a small sack of pickling onions peeling them all by hand. But, with a good recipe for spicing pickling vinegar, I'll have many jars of excellent pickled onions which will keep me going more or less until next year, all for about a fiver.

Mrs Yorks does the piccalilli.


----------



## gurninman (14 Oct 2014)

Firstly, well done for making a good start
I'm 45, diabetic , 6'1" and was 127 kg in June
Reading through a diabetic forum, a lot of the guys on there had great results from following a low carb , high fat diet , so I decided to give it a go
So far I've lost 20kg - mostly from eating well.I have never eaten convenience food as I love cooking, but now I just don't eat bread, spuds, pasta , rice or pastry products
I don't calorie count, only use full-fat dairy products and eat pork scratchings regularly (very low carb snack !)
For a fat man who likes food, the diet is perfect - sure, I miss piles of toast and fried rice, but stuff like cauliflower cheese is a perfect replacement 
The fat in the food helps you feel full, so you don't want to overeat.I'd like to alos point out that my lipid profile is also much improved...
I've not been able to get out on my bike lately due to an injury, but do light weights at home to gain some muscle tone and have a cross trainer behind my desk in the dining room.
I'm aiming to be 15st - last time I was anywhere near that was 15 years ago...


----------



## Low Roller (17 Oct 2014)

Your post was really candid and I want to offer you lots of warmth and support. You are in charge of what you put in your mouth. You can lose loads of weight if you are OK emotionally. Cycling can help. Don't sit down. Do loads of things that keep you occupied at times that you would otherwise be snacking. Do something every night of the week. Kindest regards.


----------



## confusedcyclist (17 Oct 2014)

Really chuffed to see you getting your act together.

As others have said, drop by the GP if you're concerned with the max HR but for a 30 year old, I wouldn't worry about that too much, everyone's max HR is different, and unless you're feeling breathless/light headed from reasonable activity I wouldn't be too concerned. Just don't over do it to begin with.

if you ultimate goal is to burn the fat I really would recommend getting yourself on a healthy diet as it can be tempting to inhale everything in the house when you get back from a hard workout. Snack on nuts, fruit and things like carrots and humus. Avoid anything with added sugars, but you still need the natural kinds as carbs are important fuel for riding. A helpful tip is to only shop from the periphery of the supermarket. i.e. avoid anything that comes in shiny packaging, breads pasta etc. My typical shop includes, fruit, veg, meats, milk, tinned veg, frozen veg/fruit. If it doesn't grow in a field/on a tree, you don't eat it! Supermarkets are laid out in a manner that you walk in and there are fruits and veg near the start, but to get to the tills, milk or whole foods, you have to walk past all the junk food with huge profit margings. Avoid this trap at all costs!

The initial weight gain could be due to build up of muscle, while you want to lose "weight" you should first aim to build as much muscle as possible, and not just on your legs but everywhere, muscle tissue burns up to 3 times as much energy as fat tissue, even when stationary meaning the potential for fat loss is greater. While building more muscle you are likely to notice a slowing of weight loss, as muscle gained is heavier than the fat burned, stop focusing on weight and instead take measurements around your waist, chest and biceps, track these in excell spreadsheets if your a bit of a PC geek, it can be very rewarding to see your biceps and calves bulge as your gut shrinks. If you can get body callipers you could also attempt to measure your body fat percentage, but I have personally struggled making sense of those!

The calorie estimates of 1k for an hour ride are probably accurate for your weight, as it will take some serious effort to move your bike and body's combined weight around! You won't lose this kind of weight over night, but I lost 2 stone over 2 months when I got my diet and activity nailed, now I'm cycling 5 days a week and am nearing 8% body fat which I'm pretty damn pleased with. Keep it up for your family's sake


----------



## confusedcyclist (17 Oct 2014)

p.s. don't forget to take the before pictures, so you can show off your progress to your nearest and dearest!


----------



## bloodlett (23 Oct 2014)

sounds like you are doing everything rite I would suggest staying at 80 + cadence in any gear read up on heart rate zones , zone 2 will be your best fat burning zone


----------

